# Rockler Table saw fence micro adjuster



## Howie

same thing happened to me. wasn't much of a bargain.


----------



## Timbo

This may be one shop jig that is better made than bought.


----------



## patron

another one ,

for the pile of things we 'gota have ,

and don't work !

thanks for the review ,
you saved me ,
from making the same mistake .


----------



## Bryan_M

Yep. Got it on sale for a few bucks and it promptly fell apart even before I used it the first time! I haven't bothered to glue it back together. I figured I take the magnets out and use them for something useful.


----------



## Sarit

Thanks for the review. Most people only post the good reviews. It's nice to know what to stay away from too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Good review, I'm grateful to be steared clear of things that don't work.

I use a micro-ajuster I made myself, for pennies, accurate to 0.1mm ( 4 thousandths of an inch). I figure if it breaks I'll make another. I've had it five years. I wonder if its worth posting?


----------



## woodsmithshop

hey Brit, take some pictures and post it, if it works it has to be worth posting, all ideas are worth posting.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings Rand,

Thanks for the review….... I didn't want one, anyway…..
Seems like everything we but these days is just junk….....
Chinese crap ain't worth two dead flys…........................


----------



## patron

here's *martyns* home made one ,

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34599#comment-725239

*rick *, 
as right as you are ,
i can't help but knowing that rich American businessmen ,
took all their factory's to china first .
and that is why there is no work here .


----------



## northwoodsman

I was going to purchase one a year or two ago. I put it on the counter with a bunch of other things that I was buying and the clerk picked it up and set it aside. With a grin he said" I'll save you a trip back having to return it". It appears to have been good advice.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Rand;

Thanks for the heads up on this. It appears you aren't the only one that was dissapointed with it.

Strange, they haven't bothered to fix the failings, if it is such a popular seller. It would seem as though their reputation would prompt them to do so.

Lee


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Good morning Lee,
It seems that the bottom line is every thing now a days. Quality is no longer touted nor cared about. This is the fifth disappointment I have had in Rockler named products.


----------



## Tim_456

I'll go against the grain here and say that mine has worked very well. I've had mine for about 3 years and it works well and has never fallen apart. If I had to review mine I would've given it 4 stars.


----------



## stefang

If only my fence and slide weren't aluminum(magnet proof). I think it's fair to say that almost no good tablesaw ideas work on my European combi machine. The top is also aluminum and only has one miter gauge groove. It does however have a sliding table with it's own adjustable fence, so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Hey Mike,
Sounds like you have the best of both worlds.

Tim, Lucky you. I guess they make good and bad in the same runs. I'm glad you got a good one.

If there is one thing missing from the Chinese factories, it is consistency. Hopefully they will get their act together soon.

Rand


----------



## TheDane

I bought one of these turkeys … good idea, poorly executed. I fixed with some CA, but Rockler should be ashamed!


----------

